
Nepal private schools mandate Mandarin after China's sponsorship - solarengineer
https://m.timesofindia.com/world/south-asia/nepal-schools-make-mandarin-compulsory-after-china-offers-to-pay-teachers-salaries/amp_articleshow/69799114.cms
======
powerapple
It is a good thing. So many Chinese tourists go to Nepal, and students can
learn and do business with China, it will boost Nepal economy greatly. Nepals
are going to Middle East for jobs now, because English is what they learn.
English is mandatory in Chinese public and private school for ages.

------
godelmachine
Looks like India’s foreign policy is not that good after all.

------
llampx
I'm surprised they're mandating Mandarin rather than just starting with
changing the views of students towards China.

------
programmer_dude
You can lead a horse to water ...

Learning Mandarin is not easy, expect resistance from the students.

------
NotPaidToPost
Learning to speak mandarin is not difficult and arguably the grammar is
simpler than in English. Learning to read and write is difficult because of
the quantity but characters are highly structured. It's interesting and I
don't see what there should be any "resistance" from the students.

Nepal has a border with China, it does seem like a good idea to teach Chinese
in schools. Like it makes sense for China to promote this.

The state of the media when this anecdote from a remote country makes
headlines all over the place... With the usual suggestions of sinister
motives.

